# Fariseo (hipócrita)



## aloofsocialite

¡Hola!
Cuando significa "hipócrita" ¿tiene algún matiz ofensivo? (ya que se refiere a un pueblo).
Supongo que no es una palabra que se da con mucha frecuencia en el lenguaje cotidiano, pero ¿se entiende? ¿o es que resulta un poco inusual/raro?

Gracias

Con la gentileza del DRAE... 

*fariseo**.* (Del lat. _pharisaeus_, este del arameo _pĕrīšayyā,_ y este del hebr. _pĕrūšīm_, separados [de los demás]).
* 1.     * m.  Entre los judíos, miembro de una secta que afectaba rigor y austeridad,  pero eludía los preceptos de la ley, y, sobre todo, su espíritu.
* 2.     * m. Hombre hipócrita.
* 3.     * m. coloq. Hombre alto, seco y de mala intención o catadura.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Además de entenderse sin problemas (al menos en españa) resulta ofensivo


----------



## didakticos

Estimad@ aloofsocialite: no entiendo qué quieres decir con esto





aloofsocialite said:


> Cuando significa "hipócrita" ¿tiene algún matiz ofensivo? (ya que se refiere a un pueblo).


Hasta donde sé, ni _hipócrita_ ni _fariseo_ se refieren a un pueblo.

Ahora, con respecto a tu pregunta, creo que _*fariseo*_ es de uso común y puede ser muy ofensiva.

¡Saludos!


----------



## aloofsocialite

didakticos said:


> Estimad@ aloofsocialite: no entiendo qué quieres decir con estoHasta donde sé, ni _hipócrita_ ni _fariseo_ se refieren a un pueblo.
> 
> Ahora, con respecto a tu pregunta, creo que _*fariseo*_ es de uso común y puede ser muy ofensiva.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



didakticos: Mejor dicho: un grupo de personas (de una secta judía). Los fariseos eran una secta judía, por eso dije "pueblo".

Gracias a los dos.  Uy, ¡que bruto soy! Es que, lo dije durante una conversación con mi profe sin conocer su origen y creo que a ella le hizo sentir un poco incómoda.  
¡Hay que tener cuidado al probar palabras nuevas!
Optaré por "hipócrita" en el futuro.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Calambur

aloofsocialite said:


> ¡Hay que tener cuidado al probar palabras nuevas!
> Optaré por "hipócrita" en el futuro.


No vayas a creer que *hipócrita* puede sonar bien...


----------



## Peón

aloofsocialite said:


> Optaré por "hipócrita" en el futuro.
> 
> ...


 
Hacés bien. "Fariseo" puede entenderse como hipócrita, pero tiene una carga "religiosa" o "ideológica" complicada. De hecho aquí ya casi no se la usa con ese alcance. (Aunque se entiende, claro).
Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

De verdad que no entiendo la diferencia entre ambas. A mí me parecen intercambiables sin más. Que a una secta que desapareció hace un montón de siglos la acusasen de hipócrita me parece que la única carga que puede conllevar es metonímica, no religiosa.
De hecho me ofenden las dos palabras por igual.


----------



## Calambur

> Del DUE.
> *fariseo, -a *(del lat. «pharisaeus», del gr. «pharisaîos»)
> 
> *1 *m. Entre los antiguos *judíos, miembro de una secta que afectaba rigor y austeridad en la observancia de los preceptos religiosos, pero que, en realidad, desatendía el espíritu religioso.
> 
> *2 *adj. y n. Se aplica a las personas que, en religión o en una doctrina cualquiera, se muestran muy rigurosos tanto consigo mismas como con otros en la observancia de las formas, pero, en realidad, están muy lejos de ser fieles a la doctrina. ¤ adj. También, a su comportamiento o actitud. Þ *Hipócrita*.
> 
> *3 *(inf.) m._ Se aplica como nombre calificativo o término de comparación a un hombre alto y flaco y de aspecto *sospechoso._
> 
> *4 *_También, a un hombre alto, flaco y desgarbado._
> 
> *5 *_O a una persona que lleva vestidos demasiado largos, que no le ajustan o están fachosos: _‘Va hecho un fariseo’_. _Þ*Mamarracho.


----------



## didakticos

aloofsocialite said:


> didakticos: Mejor dicho: un grupo de personas (de una secta judía). Los fariseos eran una secta judía, por eso dije "pueblo".
> 
> Gracias a los dos.  Uy, ¡que bruto soy! Es que, lo dije durante una conversación con mi profe sin conocer su origen y creo que a ella le hizo sentir un poco incómoda.
> ¡Hay que tener cuidado al probar palabras nuevas!
> Optaré por "hipócrita" en el futuro.
> 
> Gracias a todos.


Perdón por ser tan necio aloofsocialite, pero creo que hay un pequeño malentendido aquí que es el que está causando la confusión. _Secta_ *no es sinónimo de* _pueblo_.

Para mí, _fariseo_ e _hipócrita_ pueden ser sinónimos, aunque no sé porque, fariseo me parece mucho más fuerte. Puede ser por la carga religiosa que tiene el vocablo.

Pero como menciona el enlace del *DUE* proporcionado por Calambur, _fariseo_ o _hipócrita_, usados en un contexto religioso o político, serían muy fuertes, se digan como se digan. Existe también el término *sepulcro blanqueado* que, para mí, sería el más fuerte de todos.


----------



## pakun

aloofsocialite said:


> ¡Hola!
> Cuando significa "hipócrita" ¿tiene algún matiz ofensivo? (ya que se refiere a un pueblo).
> Supongo que no es una palabra que se da con mucha frecuencia en el lenguaje cotidiano, pero ¿se entiende? ¿o es que resulta un poco inusual/raro?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Con la gentileza del DRAE...
> 
> *fariseo**.* (Del lat. _pharisaeus_, este del arameo _pĕrīšayyā,_ y este del hebr. _pĕrūšīm_, separados [de los demás]).
> *1. *m. Entre los judíos, miembro de una secta que afectaba rigor y austeridad, pero eludía los preceptos de la ley, y, sobre todo, su espíritu.
> *2. *m. Hombre hipócrita.
> *3. *m. coloq. Hombre alto, seco y de mala intención o catadura.


Entre los Católicos-Cristianos, es una palabra un tanto peyorativa, ya que Jesús Cristo, los tildaba, según las escrituras, como personas sumamente materialistas y faltos de espiritualidad.


----------



## Peón

Treblinka said:


> De verdad que no entiendo la diferencia entre ambas. A mí me parecen intercambiables sin más. Que a una secta que desapareció hace un montón de siglos la acusasen de hipócrita me parece que la única carga que puede conllevar es metonímica, no religiosa.
> De hecho me ofenden las dos palabras por igual.


 
Claro que se trata de una secta que desapareció hace siglos. Pero fue una secta que perteneció a un pueblo que está vivito y coleando y que aquí tiene una gran inserción y reconocimiento. Si bien las palabras tienen el alcance que hoy les da la gente (más allá de su historia), entiendo que el término "fariseo" no se ha despegado de su contenido religioso y fácilmente puede acercarse al término "judío". Aquí sería difícil que se usara en una reunión en donde haya personas judías, por ejemplo. Y creo que actualmente  nadie la usa. 
Saludos


----------



## aloofsocialite

Mmm, parece que las dos palabras son más fuertes en castellano que en inglés, bueno, por menos hipócrita, ya que no le diríamos "Pharasee!" a nadie, no entenderá ni lo que es un fariseo.
"Hypocrite" sí que puede cabrear, pero no resulta tan fuerte cuando no se refiere a la persona con quien se está hablando.

Que conste que no le dije "farisea" a mi profe, que caradura sería yo, más bien estaba hablando de algo más abstracto sin referirme a nadie en particular. Es que me temía que "fariseo" resultase más ofensivo que "hipócrita" porque le da mala pinta a esa secta judía.

Gracias a todos, muy interesantes los comentarios.



Peón said:


> Claro que se trata de una secta que desapareció hace siglos. Pero fue una secta que perteneció a un pueblo que está vivito y coleando y que aquí tiene una gran inserción y reconocimiento. *Por eso pensaba que "fariseo" sonaba algo más fuerte.* Si bien las palabras tienen el alcance que hoy les da la gente (más allá de su historia), entiendo que el término "fariseo" no se ha despegado de su contenido religioso y fácilmente puede acercarse al término "judío". Aquí sería difícil que se usara en una reunión en donde haya personas judías, por ejemplo. Y creo que actualmente nadie la usa.
> Saludos


 




didakticos said:


> Perdón por ser tan necio aloofsocialite, pero creo que hay un pequeño malentendido aquí que es el que está causando la confusión. _Secta_ *no es sinónimo de* _pueblo_.
> 
> Para mí, _fariseo_ e _hipócrita_ pueden ser sinónimos, aunque no sé porque, fariseo me parece mucho más fuerte. Puede ser por la carga religiosa que tiene el vocablo.
> 
> Pero como menciona el enlace del *DUE* proporcionado por Calambur, _fariseo_ o _hipócrita_, usados en un contexto religioso o político, serían muy fuertes, se digan como se digan. Existe también el término *sepulcro blanqueado* que, para mí, sería el más fuerte de todos.


 
Claro que una secta no es un pueblo, supongo que pensaba en el pueblo judío en general, al cual los fariseos pertenecían, pero gracias por haberme corregido.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Además de los sacerdotes, yo diría que por acá nadie usa la palabra fariseo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Peón said:


> Claro que se trata de una secta que desapareció hace siglos. Pero fue una secta que perteneció a un pueblo que está vivito y coleando y que aquí tiene una gran inserción y reconocimiento. Si bien las palabras tienen el alcance que hoy les da la gente (más allá de su historia), entiendo que el término "fariseo" no se ha despegado de su contenido religioso y fácilmente puede acercarse al término "judío". Aquí sería difícil que se usara en una reunión en donde haya personas judías, por ejemplo. Y creo que actualmente  nadie la usa.
> Saludos



Vale que la secta perteneció al pueblo judío, pero el pueblo judío no pertenece a la secta. En todo caso, no sé si lo de no mentarle los fariseos a un judío es una cuestión de sensibilidad pero no parece un tema muy preocupante una vez que te decides a llamar hipócrita a alguien (vamos, que si preferirías no ofender es casi mejor invitarle a un poleo menta). Por otra parte mi conocimiento del pueblo judío en España se limita a la diáspora sefardí, que no es mucho.

En fin, que tenéis razón, que supongo que lo que me falla a mí es la identificación con las concepciones religiosas...


----------



## Peón

Treblinka said:


> Vale que la secta perteneció al pueblo judío, pero el pueblo judío no pertenece a la secta. En todo caso, no sé si lo de no mentarle los fariseos a un judío es una cuestión de sensibilidad pero no parece un tema muy preocupante una vez que te decides a llamar hipócrita a alguien (vamos, que si preferirías no ofender es casi mejor invitarle a un poleo menta). Por otra parte mi conocimiento del pueblo judío en España se limita a la diáspora sefardí, que no es mucho.
> 
> En fin, que tenéis razón, que supongo que lo que me falla a mí es la identificación con las concepciones religiosas...


 
Estás en una reunión con Juan y Pedro. Juan es judío. Querés insultar o decirle simplemente a Pedro la verdad: que es un hipócrita. Pero en cambio le decís que es un fariseo. Es posible (o no) que ofendas a Pedro. Pero _es seguro _que ofenderás a Juan.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Seguramente tienes razón, pero lo que me gustaría saber es porqué si no sólo él no es un fariseo sino que los fariseos no existen. Además los fariseos no eran vituperados por judíos sino por hipócritas.


----------



## Mate

Treblinka said:


> Seguramente tienes razón, pero lo que me gustaría saber es porqué si no sólo él no es un fariseo sino que los fariseos no existen. Además los fariseos no eran vituperados por judíos sino por hipócritas.


Tampoco quedan esclavos negros, pero qué mala idea sería usar la palabra esclavo con sentido peyorativo en presencia de un negro.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Mateamargo said:


> Tampoco quedan esclavos negros, pero qué mala idea sería usar la palabra *esclavo con sentido peyorativo* en presencia de una negro.



Si eres capaz de usar la palabra esclavo en el _buen sentido_ me quito el sombrero.
Supongo entonces que también es tabú acusar a alguien de fascista  delante de un italiano, pero temo que si ando tan de puntillas dicho  italiano piense que considero sinónimas _fascista_ e _italiano_. Qué dura es la vida del guardián de la corrección política.


----------



## Peón

Pero es que aquí hay una confusión que veo repetida en varios posts, *Treblinka. *Nadie dice que *hipócrita *sea una palabra de _buen sentido, _ni que seguramente no haya mejores formas de decirlo. La cuestión es cuando uno _quiere o necesita _usarla. En ese caso, si la sustituimos por *fariseo *ésta palabra tiene una _carga negativa adicional y por ello innecesaria_, que puede ofender a otras personas o incluso al descalificado doblemente: se puede entender _como buen judío sos hipócrita._

La relación *fascista=italiano*, no tiene nada que ver, (no juguemos con las palabras). Los fascistas fueron/son descalificados por los mismos italianos. Los fariseos (por otro lado, un sector que en muchos aspectos fue bastante progresista dentro del pueblo judío !!!) fueron descalificados por un grupito marginal de heterodoxos, nunca por todo el pueblo, y ese discurso fue tomado por los continuadores de ese grupo, que no sólo equipararon fariseo=hipórcrita, sino que calificaron a todo el pueblo al que estos pertenecían con el peor de los pecados: deidicidio.

Y esto no es historia, sino que está presente en todos nosotros. Por eso decimos que la sinonimia es innecesaria.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Treblinka said:


> Si eres capaz de usar la palabra esclavo en el _buen sentido_ me quito el sombrero.


"Somos esclavos de nuestras palabras y dueños de nuestros silencios."
Ejemplos como esa frasecita debe haber miles.
_


----------



## Martoo

Treblinka said:


> Si eres capaz de usar la palabra esclavo en el _buen sentido_ me quito el sombrero.



Puede usarse con un sentido poético.


----------



## didakticos

Creo que se nos está pasando por alto la definición que nos dio Calambur un poquito más arriba:

			 				Del DUE.
*fariseo, -a *(del lat. «pharisaeus», del gr. «pharisaîos») 

*2 *adj. y n. Se aplica a las personas que,  en religión o en una doctrina cualquiera, se muestran muy rigurosos  tanto consigo mismas como con otros en la observancia de las formas,  pero, en realidad, están muy lejos de ser fieles a la doctrina. ¤ adj. También, a su comportamiento o actitud.

Creo que con un par de ejemplos basta para ilustrar su uso:

*hipócrita:* Supongamos que yo, dentro de mi oficina, digo que me encanta mi trabajo. Pero una vez afuera le digo a tod@s mis amig@s que no soporto mi trabajo.

*fariseo:* un político X se presenta como el adalid de la lucha contra las drogas. Todas sus acciones apuntan a eso: su discurso de siempre y las leyes que firma. Pero se llega a descubrir que en realidad es un narcotraficante.

Creo entonces, que no son tan sinónimos como había pensado en un primer momento.

Sólo mi opinión.

*¡Paz! (es más barata)*


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vampiro, no sé donde quieres ir a parar.
  Peón, tienes razón, nunca ha sido mi intención identificar  judío=fariseo=hipócrita. Simplemente me desconcertaba en voz alta al  descubrir que vosotros sí y aunque a mí me siguen ofendiendo ambas en  igual medida, supongo que deberé ponerla en cuarentena. Simplemente entendía que 
1. los fariseos eran un grupo unánimemente repudiado y 
2. que, fuera de la poética, es un sinsentido tomar una parte por el todo.

Pero ya digo que mi conocimiento de los fariseos se limita a las poco halagüeñas palabras de la RAE.


----------



## popckorn

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Adelaida Péndelton, al menos con sus posts en la página 1. 
La verdad es que hay un abuso de la defensa de lo "políticamente correcto", y lo P.C. se ha desvirtuado en un ardid para destruir disidencia o crítica, lo que es algo suficientemente malo sin intentar deformar la lengua española. 

Es absurdo querer hacer una tormenta en un vaso de agua.

A mi me parece que ofenderse, siendo judío, porque alguien use la palabra fariseo, SÍ equivale a ofenderse siendo italiano si alguien usa la palabra fascista. 
O que alguien siendo alemán se ofenda si alguien dice la palabra nazi. 

Sin embargo es común usar la palabra fascista para alguien que impone su autoridad de forma déspota, sin estar la historia de Italia de por medio.
Igual es común usar la palabra nazi para gente que quiere imponer exagerada disciplina, como a los "nazis de la gramática" que viven en los foros interrumpiendo discusiones porque alguien olvidó poner un acento. Este caso tiene nada que ver con Alemania, tampoco. 
Y de ambos se puede decir que tanto los fascistas como los nazis fueron en ciertos aspectos grandes progresistas en sus paises. 
Al final no hablamos de historia o religion sino de expresiones diseminadas y VÁLIDAS.

Ahora, yo estoy de acuerdo que fariseo suena más intenso para un cristiano, porque Jesus los reprobaba en su novela. Tiene una connotación de desaprobación divina. Pero aún si eres ateo, el que alguien te llame hipócrita YA es suficiente. No tienes que ser religioso para pecar contra TU PROPIA CONCIENCIA. 

En fín. 

Justo en otro hilo preguntaba sobre un tema que aparecía en un libro sobre "reptilianos" (entretenida ciencia ficción), y llegó un personaje a querer pelear porque tal autor dice que los judíos son reptilianos. A mi parecer hay una tendencia de hiper-sensibilidad injustificada al rededor de todo lo que tiene que ver con ese tema. Y debemos de proteger la lengua de convertirse en un esbirro de la correción política según un grupo específico.

(Mis ancestros españoles fueron sefardís, "fariseo" se usa en mi familia)


----------



## Fernando

Hacía tiempo que no estaba con nadie tan de acuerdo como lo estoy con Adelaida. Y no suelo estar de acuerdo con nadie. Me da cierto miedo.

Por disentir en algo, los fariseos eran un grupo no necesariamente denostado en su época. Eran los "puristas" del momento, y tenían su mercado. Según algunas fuentes, la corriente principal del judaísmo post-70 proviene de grupos fariseos. Sus oponentes, los saduceos, habían caído por estar muy vinculados al templo de Jerusalén y los zelotas masacrados por los romanos.

Dicho este rollo, si un judío se ofende por el término fariseo por motivos nacionales o religiosos está tomando el rábano por las hojas. Pensándolo mejor, si se lo digo es para que se ofenda, así que vale, que se ofenda.


----------



## popckorn

Claro lo dices primero para señalar la inconsistencia entre el profesar y el hacer, pero es naturaleza humana obtener unarespuesta hostil a ello, así que ofender viene práticamente incluído cuando señelamos hipócrtas -con la palabra que sea-. Y eso no tiene que ver con religión, sino con que no nos gusta aceptar nuestros errores, a nuestro ego no le gusta estar en tela de juicio. 

¿A qué te refieres con "Judaísmo post-70", Fernando? ¿A post 70 D.C?


----------



## Fernando

popckorn said:


> ¿A qué te refieres con "Judaísmo post-70", Fernando? ¿A post 70 D.C?



Efectivamente, después de la destrucción del Templo (supuestamente) de Salomón por los romanos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Fariseísmo se ha incorporado al lenguaje común como una forma de hipocresía, que es la autoalabanza. Jesús lo crítica más como un pecado de soberbia que de hipocresía, y lo aprovecha principalmente para exaltar la humildad del publicano, que reconoce calladamente sus pecados y pide perdón por ellos. Por tanto hipócrita y fariseo no son sinónimos ni intercambiables. El hipócrita es generalmente insidioso, manipulador, soterrado. El fariseo es ostentoso, criticón y grandilocuente. El hipócrita es como injustamente pintamos al zorro. El fariseo es como injustamente pintamos al pavo.
Salud


----------



## Quiviscumque

¿Es ofensivo "fariseo"?  
Sí. Quizás algunos ancianos del lugar recuerden una frase pronunciada por un político español en la década de 1970. Preguntado si estaba a favor de que se reconociera el derecho de asociación política, dijo que esa cuestión era una "trampa saducea". No quiso decir "trampa farisea" precisamente para no resultar ofensivo.

¿Se entiende?
En el CREA "fariseo" aparece 39 veces, "fariseísmo" 37 veces, "farisaico" 16. Aunque en algunas de estas apariciones se emplea la palabra en su sentido propio e histórico, las restantes creo que son suficientes para asegurar que el término está vivo en español. ¿Por cuanto tiempo? ¡Quién sabe!


----------



## Fernando

Quiviscumque said:


> ¿Es ofensivo "fariseo"?
> Sí. Quizás algunos ancianos del lugar recuerden una frase pronunciada por un político español en la década de 1970. Preguntado si estaba a favor de que se reconociera el derecho de asociación política, dijo que esa cuestión era una "trampa saducea". No quiso decir "trampa farisea" precisamentre para no resultar ofensivo.



Me parece que no es el caso. "Trampa saducea" se refiere a un pasaje evangélico en que los saduceos le hacen una pregunta a Jesús para reírse de él y "demostrar" que no existe la vida eterna. Creo que su significado está bien recogido en la Wiki, donde hacen referencia a la cita de Torcuato Fernández-Miranda. No creo que intentase ser menos ofensivo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trampa_saducea


----------



## Maximino

Quiviscumque said:


> ¿Es ofensivo "fariseo"?
> Sí. Quizás algunos ancianos del lugar recuerden una frase pronunciada por un político español en la década de 1970. Preguntado si estaba a favor de que se reconociera el derecho de asociación política, dijo que esa cuestión era una "trampa saducea". No quiso decir "trampa farisea" precisamente para no resultar ofensivo.




Pienso que saduceo es tan ofensivo como fariseo. A ambos, saduceos y fariseos, Jesús los criticó por igual, pero en relación a distintas cosas. A los fariseos les criticó su apego a la letra de la Ley sin considerar el espíritu de ella. A los saduceos, por su parte, les criticó su no creencia en la resurrección. Las dos cuestiones criticadas por Jesús tienen la misma importancia. Por ende, fariseo o saduceo son igual de ofensivas, según mi opinión.


Saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

No tengo una güija a mano para preguntarle al profesor Fdez. Miranda por qué dijo lo de "trampa saducea", así que no puedo rebatir irrefragablemente a mis estimados contradictores  Fernando y Maximino. Sin embargo:

a) Maximino, siendo chileno, no lo puede recordar; Fernando, según la edad que tenga; pero la expresión "trampa saducea" resultó muy chocante, y hubo muchísimos comentarios irónicos acerca de ella, precisamente porque nadie (bueno, nunca digas nadie) la había oído hasta entonces. Creo recordar que el mismo protagonista dio la explicación que indico más arriba, aunque mi memoria puede fallar. 

b) "Saduceo" no tiene en el DRAE más acepción que la propia e histórica; hasta donde yo sé, nadie ha empleado nunca la palabra en otro sentido.


----------



## Fernando

La expresión puede ser que sea propia del Sr. Fernández-Miranda, pero si es un invento personal creo que es brillante y se adapta perfectamente al sentido que le quiso dar: es una pregunta capciosa en que cualquier respuesta que sea "sí" o "no" es mala y te enajena a una parte importante de la audiencia.

El típico ejemplo es el de la pregunta acerca de si se debían o no de pagar impuestos al César. 

La coña en el caso de D. Torcuato es que lo de la trampa saducea es una salida de político para no responder una pregunta directa acerca de un asunto relevante. Un político ve todas las preguntas directas como "trampas saduceas".


----------



## Xiscomx

Peón said:


> [...] deidicidio.


Creo que querías escribir «deicidio» y te salió lo otro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Fernando said:


> La expresión puede ser que sea propia del Sr. Fernández-Miranda, pero si es un invento personal creo que es brillante y se adapta perfectamente al sentido que le quiso dar: es una pregunta capciosa en que cualquier respuesta que sea "sí" o "no" es mala y te enajena a una parte importante de la audiencia.
> [...]
> La coña en el caso de D. Torcuato es que lo de la trampa saducea es una salida de político para no responder una pregunta directa acerca de un asunto relevante. Un político ve todas las preguntas directas como "trampas saduceas".



De acuerdo por completo; pero al menos Fdez-Miranda se salió con ingenio y cultura. Los políticos de ahora no llegan más allá del "fin de la cita".


----------



## Fernando

Quiviscumque said:


> De acuerdo por completo; pero al menos Fdez-Miranda se salió con ingenio y cultura. Los políticos de ahora no llegan más allá del "fin de la cita".



Amén.


----------



## popckorn

Cal inhibes said:


> Fariseísmo se ha incorporado al lenguaje común como una forma de hipocresía, que es la autoalabanza. Jesús lo crítica más como un pecado de soberbia que de hipocresía, y lo aprovecha principalmente para exaltar la humildad del publicano, que reconoce calladamente sus pecados y pide perdón por ellos. Por tanto hipócrita y fariseo no son sinónimos ni intercambiables. El hipócrita es generalmente insidioso, manipulador, soterrado. El fariseo es ostentoso, criticón y grandilocuente. El hipócrita es como injustamente pintamos al zorro. El fariseo es como injustamente pintamos al pavo.
> Salud



Muy interesante análisis, pero la RAE define "Fariseo" como hombre hipócrita.
¿Cuál es tu fuente?-.


----------



## osa_menor

> ENTONCES habló Jesús á las gentes y á sus discípulos,
> 2  Diciendo: Sobre la cátedra de Moisés se sentaron los escribas y los Fariseos:
> 3  Así que, todo lo que os dijeren que guardéis, guardad lo y haced lo; mas no hagáis conforme á sus
> obras: porque dicen, y no hacen.
> 4  Porque atan cargas pesadas y difíciles de llevar, y las ponen sobre los hombros de los hombres;
> mas ni aun con su dedo las quieren mover.



fuente: la Biblia Santa, Mateo 23


----------



## popckorn

Suena como hipocresía, para mí, osa menor. 
Algo así como "profesar de dientes para afuera", es decir, con la boca pero no con las acciones, lo que es una inconsitencia propia de la hipocrecía.


----------



## Fernando

Pues sí, serán un tipo de hipócritas, pero hipócritas al fin y al cabo.


----------



## AlinaCast

La palabra Hipocresía se deriva de la palabra griega Hupokriteis que era un término que se le daba a los actores de teatro en la antigüedad, y hacían una representacion de una obra teatral, tocando un tema o situacion ajenos a su realidad, montaban una falsa actuación a través de un guión, hoy por hoy es lo mismo principio para hacer películas, obras de teatro entre otros entretenimientos, este término fue usado por Jesus en el Nuevo Testamento [...]  


_[Edición del moderador: se ha emiminado una porción que no aludía a la palabra consultada, sino a interpretaciones de índole dogmática.]_


----------

